# Quick question



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

We got about 2.5" of rain last night which was awesome! I just mowed yesterday and noticed this morning that some clippings got pushed together because of all the hard rain. Do you guys just take these up after the ground dries some? Never had this happen when mowing tall haha, thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, I usually just break them up with a rake.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I wait for them to dry out then go over them with the rotary aka lawn vacuum. Sometimes it helps to lightly fluff them up with a rake.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Cool thanks!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree with above - break it up. I've left them, then just run over it with the greens mower, and all that does is harden it into the ground and creates a bump. At minimum, I'd rake it around to spread it back out level.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I've started catching more of my clippings this year, and haven't noticed this problem as much. I don't catch every cut, but I do if I anticipate a fair amount of clippings.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I haven't had that since going lower and collecting clippings when I expect a fair amount. When I did have that, I was outside raking my yard to get them off the lawn.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If you have a "snow shovel" you could use that to remove the larger piles of them. I have also found that the groomer on the front of my mower does a great job of breaking up the piles and dispersing them when mowing.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't have a snow shovel (never snows in Texas) but I do have a plastic leaf take that should work well. I'll take it up tomorrow.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If you don't rake it up in timely fashion, the grass will yellow underneath it - don't ask how I know.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Awesome... I'll do it first thing when I wake up..... In my underwear haha &#128514;


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I usually will also shovel up what I can, rake a little and then use a bagger or blower when it dries. What I hate is when I miss a spot only to find it two days later along with the yellowing grass that Ware mentioned.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Raked it all up this am, crazy that there was that much clippings.. I used my dethatcher in spring when I bought it and hardly got anything... I guess my Toro rotary did a good job at mulching the clippings up. Do most of you guys bag your clippings or leave them? I really want to leave them so the nitrogen gets re released into the turf..


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm collecting clippings more this year than I have in years past - maybe 50%. I understand the benefits of returning nutrients to the soil, but I'm not sure I would ever notice a difference on my lawn.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I think you have to weight the benefit of the nitrogen from clippings(which I don't beleive is much compared to usually granular apps) vs not having to take up these lines after large rains and having excessive thatch. I had this happen to me 4-5 times this spring.

I have to mention that I think that since I have sprayed Penterra that this has not happened to me. That is one of the benefits of the Penterra, less run off.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Yeah good point, I may just start bagging it... Especially if it gets a little taller or in the 4 day mow vs the 3 day mow.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

This is my "snow" shovel/sand shovel. I bought this several years ago for the rare occasions that we get snow and it's also great for moving the sand from the pile to the garden cart too. I also use it in the Spring time to pick up all the debris from verticutting the lawn after I have raked it into piles. It comes in quite handy around the lawn.

Suncast Snow Shovel Scoop


----------

